# Funny Shockwave/Flash Stuff, etc.



## Smitty (Nov 2, 2004)

To revisit an old Lounge topic that got very big...

I blame Kristy for this one: http://www.hampsterdance.com/index.shtml

It kept my 4-month old daughter amused for 2+ hours last night; whenever I tried changing to do my work, she'd be grumpy until I put it back.  Only thing is now I've gone completely batty...  

And what would today be without www.jibjab.com?  :wink: 

Smitty


----------



## Von Pookie (Nov 2, 2004)

Yessss...my work here is done


----------



## Cbrine (Nov 2, 2004)

Well Thanks Smitty.
  I followed the link and my browser crashed, but not prior to the music starting.  Open office environment and chipmunks singing a song from my PC that wouldn't stop.  I had to go into Task Manager and end the browser there to get it to stop.  Luckily I didn't have the volumn turned up to high.

 

PS-  Your right this would amuse my kids for a couple of hours at least.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Nov 2, 2004)

Kristy's to blame for everything, it's all her fault.  

And you gotta love the jibjab, hilarious!


----------



## TheBuGz (Nov 25, 2004)

http://www.jibjab.com/

the best one


----------



## atmospheric (Oct 9, 2005)

I remember that topic in Forum v1...great!

I know it's not Flash or Shock, but the link below is definitely worth watching.

http://www.thehumorarchives.com/humor/0001275.html


----------



## litrelord (Oct 10, 2005)

Good call smitty.  ‘tis about time this post was started again   

My contribution for the day is www.eyezmaze.com/

Sorry if it’s been posted before but I only just found it and it’s got some great little logic type puzzles on it.  ‘Grow’, the main one now has three different games.  Grow, Grow cube & grow RPG.  Basically you have a selection of items and you have to put them into the centre in the right order.  Each time you add one the items you’ve already added grow a level but some of them will only grow if certain other items have been added.

Hope that goes someway to explaining it because there don’t seem to be any instructions.  It’s also very frustrating at times but satisfying to finish.  I’ve done Grow RPG and Grow Cube but haven’t managed to finish grow yet.

P.S.If anyone has websense blocking them from their games category you’re probably out of luck on this one like I am when I’m at work.  You’d think they actually expect me to be productive when I’m here


----------



## Smitty (Oct 10, 2005)

> P.S.If anyone has websense blocking them from their games category you’re probably out of luck on this one like I am when I’m at work. You’d think they actually expect me to be productive when I’m here


WebNON-Sense!    

That's about as much a PIECE OF CRAP as Lotus Not(s), Version SUCKS.5.

Smitty

(Hmmm...So how do I really feel? )


----------



## atmospheric (Oct 10, 2005)

One for Kristy:

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/cats.htm


----------



## Von Pookie (Oct 10, 2005)

Heh. Yup, I've played that one before (anyone surprised? Thought not). 

I haven't checked that site out in a while, though. I'll have to remember when I get home tonight


----------



## Tazguy37 (Oct 10, 2005)

pennysaver said:
			
		

> > P.S.If anyone has websense blocking them from their games category you’re probably out of luck on this one like I am when I’m at work. You’d think they actually expect me to be productive when I’m here
> 
> 
> WebNON-Sense!
> ...



We've got WebSense here too.  I've had that *&^% thing block legit sites I needed to see for work info (probably because there was one word it didn't like).
But it *won't* block frickin' eBay!  We really need *that* here at work!   :x


----------



## litrelord (Oct 12, 2005)

Tazguy37 said:
			
		

> But it *won't* block frickin' eBay!  We really need *that* here at work!   :x



Well that's not strictly true.  It could block ebay, it just depends what packages have been chosen by whoever the admin is for your proxy server.  Ours blocks ebay.  It never used to block googles cached pages which was handy but now it does.  I think it must work a bit like the spam filters you get where it's spiders check pages more if they're visited by more people because I've had loads of sites which were fine and then suddenly they get added to their block list when they become more popular.  That's just a guess of course and also completely off topic but there you go.

And if anyone has any handy tips for circumventing websense (and yes I know it's there for a reason and the company wouldn't be over the moon if I did get round it but I'll live) then please share.

Nick


----------



## Cbrine (Oct 12, 2005)

We used to have Surf Control blocking our access.  It was always fun going to the MSNBC web, only to be blocked by surf control.  I eventully figured out, that everytime **** Cheney was in the news, that's when it was blocked.


----------



## Von Pookie (Feb 18, 2006)

I would say it's time to drag this thread back up from the depths 

http://thefifthdistrict.com/potter/PotterPotterMovie.swf


----------



## whiteghost (Mar 19, 2006)

I remember having fun with the "naked.swf"   would send and comment  "Before you play this turn the sound up load.... there is a cool tune in the background, but you have to really strain to hear it"..my brother-in-law who was wearing head phones at the time he got it, sent back... "God forgive ya wee sh*T Because I never will"


----------



## atmospheric (Jun 20, 2006)

Lets start again. My high score = 721

http://www.hurtwood.demon.co.uk/Fun/copter.swf


----------



## Von Pookie (Sep 8, 2006)

Bumping this thread back up so everyone can hate me again 

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/monkee.php


----------

